# Poconos 12/31-1/3



## byk (Dec 21, 2014)

Poconos 12/31/2014-1/3/2015


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 21, 2014)

Sent you a PM about 12/31 for 3 nights a 2bdr unit....

Did you get my PM? $300 for the 3 nights.

Linda
(856) 381 2327


----------

